# Boot the OSX Tiger installation from my External LACIE DVD-RW problem.



## Prokium (May 14, 2005)

Hello,

i m trying to boot the OSX Tiger installation from my external LACIE DVD-RW 
because my DVDRom from my iBook is broken...
but it dont work.
when it boot, i keep holding the C key and nothing happend,
if i launch the installer from my OSX panther (installed on this iBook),
it tell me that it have to reboot to launch the installation process , 
it boot , and come back to OSX Panther (it dont boot from the external DVD-RW) .. 
if i go to OSX Settings , and change the boot device to my external DVD-RW it dont want to accept.

my external LACIE also have a firewire port, but when i plug the firewire cable it dont find the DVD-RW hmm .. but if i use the USB Cable it work..... 

what i can do to install Tiger ???? .... :'(

thanks for your help

/Prokium


----------



## DeltaMac (May 14, 2005)

OS X and the Mac are not presently capable of booting from a USB device.
Try plugging in FireWire, make certain that the USB is NOT connected. Shut your system down, and restart holding the OPTION key. You will see a blue screen with 2 arrows, and any bootable volumes. Wait until the mouse cursor changes to the normal pointer, (this can take a couple of minutes before it displays everything) then click on the Tiger boot disk, and then click on the right-facing arrow. This should work.


----------



## Prokium (May 14, 2005)

what's the OPTION key ???

thanks


----------



## Prokium (May 14, 2005)

ok i found the OPTION KEY but it dont find my Lacie d2 DVD-RW when i plug it on Firewire !!! ..... i tried to plug my Firewire hard-drive with the same cable and it work , then its not my Firewire input of my iBook and not my cable that have a problem,
and when i plug my Lacie d2 DVD-RW to my PC with the firewire cable it work nice also !!
i dont understand why my iBook dont recognize my lacie d2 when connected with Firewire ! .... because when i connect it with USB it work nice ......
also i just made every firmware update for my lacie d2 DVD-RW .. and it dont change anything :'(

please help me heh


----------



## DeltaMac (May 14, 2005)

Is your iBook a G3 or G4? You will see 'iBook' or 'iBook G4' under the screen. iBook (not G4) means you have a G3, and also the much slower USB 1.1, way too slow to boot from USB even if the Mac could do it.
Reset your PRAM, and try again through the OPTION key
Do this by:  reboot while holding the OPTION-Apple - P and R
Hold those 4 keys, and you will here the Mac boot chime. Continue to hold those same 4 keys until you hear the chime 2 more times. Then release the keys, and just hold the option key to try that same blue screen. MAKE SURE the USB is not connected, and ONLY FireWire from the LaCie drive.
Try the same selection for your boot drive, clicking on the OS X installer when you see it, and click on the right-facing arrow.
Hope it works...


----------



## Prokium (May 14, 2005)

its a iBook G3 500Mhz with 384Mb RAM , and a broken DVD Cd-RW Combo drive 
and a external LaCie d2 4x DVD-RW with the last firmware.

i tried your technic, with the 4 keys , i heard the 2 chime after i holded only the OPTION key, and when it show me the boot devices i dont see the firewire Lacie d2 :'( ... 

it dont work :'( :'( why ??

have you another idea ???? i really dont understand why in USB it work and why in firewire it dont work .... in the system profile when i disconnect the firewire , and i go to firewire it tell me no device or something like this , but when i connect the Lacie d2 it tell that it dont find any information like i dont have firewire interface !!!

please help me hehe :-D

/Prokium


----------



## Prokium (May 14, 2005)

hmmm bad news i think my LaCie have a problem uhU..
even if i connect it on firewire on my PC it dont work anymore .... only USB work :'(
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

but really thanks a lot for your help 

/Prokium


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 14, 2005)

You can also try holding down "Shift-Option-Command-Delete" (the delete key above the backslash key) at startup to force your computer to look for external devices to boot from.


----------

